# Tripods, Tripods and Tripods



## surapon (Jan 6, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Yes, Dear Friends, So many of my dear great teachers, teach me that= Surapon, The difference between the PRO and the Typical Photographers are = What type of Tripods that they use. The Normal Photographers use the light weight/ Cheapo Tripods that Flimsy that can not help to get the sharp picture when use slow shutter speed against vibration or motion blur.----BUT, THE PRO will spend the most money to buy the heavy duty/ Big Tripods and Great Ball Head( Plus They use Remote control to press the shutter button with out vibration and Plus Mirror Up ), to support their big camera and Big Lens= against Vibration Blur= will get the best and sharpest Photos that get 100% of their Lens quality.
Yes, After 8-10 years, I change from Cheapo Tripods to High end/ High cost Tripods and High Cost Ball head= Yes, My sharpness of my Photos are increase up to 100%----THOUSAND THANKS TO ALL OF MY DEAR TEACHERS.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.canadiannaturephotographer.com/tripod.html


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, After 8-10 years, I change from Cheapo Tripods to High end/ High cost Tripods and High Cost Ball head= Yes, My sharpness of my Photos are increase up to 100%----THOUSAND THANKS TO ALL OF MY DEAR TEACHERS.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, After 8-10 years, I change from Cheapo Tripods to High end/ High cost Tripods and High Cost Ball head= Yes, My sharpness of my Photos are increase up to 100%----THOUSAND THANKS TO ALL OF MY DEAR TEACHERS.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, After 8-10 years, I change from Cheapo Tripods to High end/ High cost Tripods and High Cost Ball head= Yes, My sharpness of my Photos are increase up to 100%----THOUSAND THANKS TO ALL OF MY DEAR TEACHERS.

Happy New Year 2015 to all of my dear teachers and my dear friends.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2015)

Here the List of the Photo TP-1
A) Really Right Stuff BH-55 PRO TRIPODS BALLHEAD ( Made in CA., USA.)
B) Manfrotto BallHead 486 RC-2 ( Italy) --My old Equipment
C)Wimberly Gimbal Head ( VA., USA.)
D) Tiltall TE-01 , Professional Tripods ( China), My Old equipment
E) Gitzo 1321 Levelling Head ( Italy)
F) Gitzo G1325 Mountaineer MK II Tripods, INT. PRO StudioX Carbon Fiber 3 Sections ( Italy)
G) Manfrotto 190 XB Tripods ( Italy) my old Equipment.
H ) Rokunar FTU4 Monopod ( Germany) , my old equipment.


----------

